
METI - Scientists discuss theory of humans as exhibits in zoo - hhs
https://www.nottinghampost.com/news/uk-world-news/scientists-discussing-idea-humans-exhibits-2662494
======
hhs
Please note, the title cites a local paper. The original article comes from
Forbes here:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamiecartereurope/2019/03/18/ar...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamiecartereurope/2019/03/18/are-
we-in-a-galactic-zoo-protected-by-aliens-scientists-meet-to-investigate-the-
great-silence/#3f1f98fd1ce7)

Messaging Extraterrestrial Intelligence (METI) questions discussed:

 _- "Are extraterrestrials staying silent out of concern for how contact would
impact humanity?

-Do we live in a "galactic zoo?"

-Should we send intentional radio messages to nearby stars to signal humanity’s interest in joining the "galactic club?"

-Will extraterrestrial intelligence be similar to human intelligence?

-Did life get to earth from elsewhere in the galaxy (interstellar migration)?"_

